# Zebra Danios Water Temp



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I've read some conflicting advice on whether zebras need a water heater or not. I understand they are hardy fish and can sustain colder temps but would their health be negatively impacted in the long term? What is the general consensus here on APC?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think a lot of it depends on where you live. For instance, I live in the northeast and winters can be cold and if you dont heat your house to 70+F during the night the tank could get too cold. The summers can be hot, I use AC in the family room where my large tank is but with the lights the water still gets warmer than 76F so I open the covers at night and let the AC cool the tank down. Now if you live in the midwest or south you might keep your house temp at a constant 72F which would be OK.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Danios are pretty durable fish and will tolerate a wide range of temperatures. The temperature should be stable, though, with not more than a 2*F (1*C) change through the day. If the change from day to night temperature is handled slowly (large enough tank to warm and cool slowly) then they might be OK with a bit more. Over the course of a year the temperature could cycle through their whole range, as long as the change is gradual. 

Temperature tolerance may vary with the authority, but here are 2 that are pretty good:
Fish Base: 18-24*C (= 64*-75*F)
Baensch: the same. 

So... do they need a heater? Depends on how cool you allow your house to get. The pump from the filter and the light can add some heat to the tank. A large tank will resist temperature changes better than a small tank. If you keep your house at least mid 60s F in the winter then Zebra Danios will be fine without a heater. 

Remember they are highly active fish and deserve a large enough tank to play and swim around a lot. A 20 gallon or 20 long would be good. This is a good volume of water for temperature stability, too. 

If you find there are a few days that the temperature may drop a bit too much you can wrap the tank in a thick towel or other insulation. 

In the other direction, if the water is really high in oxygen, then they may be OK with a brief time of a degree or two of higher temperature. In the summer be sure the filter is working really well, perhaps add an air bubbler to increase the water movement.


----------

